# Is this a good skimmer for my 55



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

big al's has it for 60 bucks off how would it be in my 65g??


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

http://mississauga.flyerland.ca/view_flyer.php?flyer_id=7528

thats the link


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In HOB...they are notirious for flooding when the venturi gets clogged w/salt...and you have to keep on top of that. Not much of an issue when placed in sump, which your system isn't .

Just warning you beforehand.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

thanxs for the heads up


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Check the classifieds around, there are some decent skimmers around for under $200.

Are you looking for hang on or is sump okay?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i have the Red Sea Prizm Deluxe and im quite happy with it..


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

I need the hang on one asap 

If i get the skimmer will i still need to use my ehiem 2213 canister???


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

janothemano said:


> I need the hang on one asap
> 
> If i get the skimmer will i still need to use my ehiem 2213 canister???


I would keep it but run only carbon and other media like chemi-pure or phosban to remove other impurities.. but your live rock and skimmer should do most of the filtering.. i run a canister also but no floss or ceramic media as that will in time become a nitrate factory. Make sure that whatever skimmer you get that it has a surface skimmer like the prizm pro as it keeps the surface clean and allows way more oxygen into your water. You really need more powerheads from what i see.. you should have a couple pointing towards the surface to make the watter ripple allowing tons of oxygen into the water and a couple lower to keep flow going over your substrate keeping the distrius suspended will make your tank a much healthier environment.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

so I should ake tht white stuff thatlooks like cott out?
an whaelethsubstartor theboto suff


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

whaelethsubstartor theboto suff

Dont know what you meant there but I am geussing the white cotton stuff is filter floss. Keep it in there.


----------

